# Septic --- K-570 and Green Pig anyone?



## FrankLa (Oct 17, 2021)

August 27, 2021: Had overflowing 1500gl septic tank pumped by guy who used to be a Septic contractor. He said it is flowing back into the tank from the drain field (not good). After pumping, I reamed the drain field with a snake (I managed to get in about 28'). Then, I ran a 1/2" garden hose with brass nozzle blasting as far in as I could get it (about 15'). Then, I cut off an 8' section of 1/2" hose, stuck a funnel on the top end, pushed the hos into the drain field line about 6', and poured in 32 oz Green Pig Emergency Formula + 32 oz Roebic K-570 Drain and Leach Field Treatment. I have added the same Green Pig and K-570 every third day now since August 27 (I cut down to 16oz of Green pig after the third treatment on "Green Pig" Corp advice [I emailed them]. I also added Roebic K-37 into the freshly pumped tank multiple times. The odor in my household drains is gone, the septic tank seems to be working again. [Key word "seems"]. I plan on continuing Green Pig and K-570 treatment into Nov. Then, I plan on adding 32oz of Roebic root killer directly into the drain field line twice in one week. After waiting a week, I plan on adding Green Pig and K-570 one last time [directly into the line]; then, adding a single "maintenance" Green Pig Enzyme packet every 3 months, plus K-37 Septic treatment once per month.
Question:::::::::
Anyone out there having similar issues? And, do you have Green Pig / K570 experiences? If so, I'd appreciate your thoughts experiences after treatments were finished over time. Thx...FrankLa


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

*Have fun playing in schit.









*


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Add 12.389 grams of purple cow, 2.8 times a week. Then flush each toilet 2.3 times every other hour on odd days for a week Jan-apr, but never on mondays that have clear sky’s, but it the following Tuesday has a full moon get take out from Wendy’s.. 
wait I’m confused, I should call a professional


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

Keep pumping the tank every 1000gal so no water exits into drain field and go to the local pet shop and buy a few rats and let them loose in the pipes. After about three or four weeks they will have reproduced and eaten most of what’s clogging your drain field then when you’re done with the rats just stop pumping the tank and the little buggers will be drowned.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

This idiot's drain field can't take anymore water and he shoves a garden hose into the drain pipes. God luck with that.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

FrankLa said:


> August 27, 2021: Had overflowing 1500gl septic tank pumped by guy who used to be a Septic contractor. He said it is flowing back into the tank from the drain field (not good). After pumping, I reamed the drain field with a snake (I managed to get in about 28'). Then, I ran a 1/2" garden hose with brass nozzle blasting as far in as I could get it (about 15'). Then, I cut off an 8' section of 1/2" hose, stuck a funnel on the top end, pushed the hos into the drain field line about 6', and poured in 32 oz Green Pig Emergency Formula + 32 oz Roebic K-570 Drain and Leach Field Treatment. I have added the same Green Pig and K-570 every third day now since August 27 (I cut down to 16oz of Green pig after the third treatment on "Green Pig" Corp advice [I emailed them]. I also added Roebic K-37 into the freshly pumped tank multiple times. The odor in my household drains is gone, the septic tank seems to be working again. [Key word "seems"]. I plan on continuing Green Pig and K-570 treatment into Nov. Then, I plan on adding 32oz of Roebic root killer directly into the drain field line twice in one week. After waiting a week, I plan on adding Green Pig and K-570 one last time [directly into the line]; then, adding a single "maintenance" Green Pig Enzyme packet every 3 months, plus K-37 Septic treatment once per month.
> Question:::::::::
> Anyone out there having similar issues? And, do you have Green Pig / K570 experiences? If so, I'd appreciate your thoughts experiences after treatments were finished over time. Thx...FrankLa


Are you the Franklin from the Texas chainsaw massacre?? he was the invalid in the wheelchair always spitting and blowing his tongue


----------

